# Review: Monitor Audio GR10, GR Center and GRfx



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

I have had my Monitor Audio GR series 5.1 system for about a month now, and for the first time in about 10 years, I am not thinking about my next speaker upgrade. I was able to get the MA's at a screaming price because they were recently closed out to introduce the new GS series. It is my understanding that it was mostly a cosmetic change, and pretty similar performance. Just as a point of reference, here is the entire system.

Monitor Audio Gold GR10 (Mains)
Monitor Audio Gold GR Center (Center)
Monitor Audio Gold GRfx (Bipole/Dipole Surrounds)
Axiom EP500 (Sub)
HK DPR-2005 (Receiver/PrePro - Amp for Surrounds)
Adcom GFA-5503 (3x200W Amp for the LCR)
Denon 2200 (DVD/CD/Universal Player)
Hitachi Ultravision 50"RPTV (4x3 standard def)
MX-850 (Universal Remote)

Over the years I have owned just about every combination of Cambridge Soundworks bookshelf Systems. I upgraded to a Polk LSi system for a short period of time. Next came a M&K 850 system, and now my MA golds. I have enjoyed many aspects of each speaker set, but not until the MA's did I realize what I was missing. I now totally feel like I have a 360 degree sound field with no breaks at all between speakers. It doesn't sound like I am listening to speakers. It is a totally different experience to not notice the speakers and I am loving it.

For me, I can't stand bright tweeters, but I crave detail. It has been a struggle to get this right. I demo'd tons of speakers, and to my ears, I was never happy. To me, the MA's do an amazing job of incredible detailed highs without sounding harsh. Also, the fact the L/C/R's go down to 40hz really helped me integrate with my sub (I have it set at a 80hz crossover) 

I absolutely love my surrounds. They are switcheable between dipole and bipole. I am still trying to evaluate which dispersion pattern I like better. I currently have them set to bipole, which I feel is a good mix between dipole and direct, but I am still trying to figure that out.

Hopefully I can hold off the upgrade bug for a few years.  

Greg


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Good review Greg... I know you got some pics or these speakers.

I've only heard good things about these speakers... sounds like you made a good choice.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

:drools:

Awesome setup! I too would like to see some pics.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks guys, I am really happy with my setup.



Exocer said:


> I too would like to see some pics.


The sad truth, is I am just about the worst with linking pictures. I can optimize a subwoofer to a flat response, but can't upload simple digital pictures to a website :scratch: 

I have been meaning to post what the trim setting on my EP500 did for my sub response, but have not taken the time to figure out how to do that either. I was able to get such a flat response, I sold my SMS-1 equalizer.


----------



## bricor (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice review.

I just recently picked up Monitor Audio as a dealer and sold my Von Schweikert setup (VR4jr's, LCR-15, TS-150 surrounds) and got the GS-60's, center and surrounds. I love them. The reason I got setup as a dealer was an experience years ago where I heard the GR-60's. I loved them then and now that I'm in a position of selling different lines, I went back to MA because I always liked them as an enthusiast. The imaging and build quality of the speakers is excellent. The top end is very detailed. If you like the MA sound, they make a great speaker.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Bricor,

I know in my review, I said that I have the GR10's and GR Center crossed over at 80hz, but I am going back and forth between 60hz and 80hz. Do you have any experiece with this.

Thanks
Greg


----------



## bricor (Apr 27, 2006)

I have mine crossed over at 40hz but then I have the towers which obviously play lower. I came to that conclusion though by using the REW and playing test tones over and over again while changing the crossover setting and the large/small setting. 40hz seemed to give me the best reading. On my Von Schweikert's, it was best at 80hz. They were rated down to 23hz so go figure.


----------

